# Some rear-fanged colubrids again



## Nexxus (Jan 21, 2010)

Captive specimen

hope you enjoy

kind rgds


----------



## Mr.James (Jan 21, 2010)

Amazing, love the Heterodon nasicus. Are these yours?


----------



## Nexxus (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes. I keep Heterodon nasicus and Heterodon platirhinos


----------



## beatlloydy (Jan 24, 2010)

This one threw me as I automatically assumed you were from Australia but obviously not...can you update your details with country you come from or you will probably be flamed to death about keeping exotics (As we can only keep native species in Australia).

Nice snakes though.


----------



## Nexxus (Jan 26, 2010)

Changed my status


----------

